# Pics of my new babies



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my little mini herd  I really am horrible at picture taking.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwwwww, they are all so pretty.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! Especially the brown one in the first pic. Is that Penny or Angel?


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys  
I still don't know totally what to look for as far as conformation goes, I'm still in that learning curve. But all but the little buckskin doe have nice pedigrees so I think I have a good foundation to build on. I bred and showed persian cats for 14 years and had a wonderful time doing it. I think showing these little goats would be fun  But it takes time to develope an eye for a show animal. Right now I'm reading the book Personal Milkers by Patricia G Stewert, but haven't got to the show section yet. And to think this all started as a 4H project for a grandaughter,LOL!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

The brown one in the first picture is angel.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I ecspecially love Lexa!!!!   It's a good thing you don't live closer or you may end up with one little girl less...  hehehe :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They look very nice! You are gonna have so much fun w/them!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Lexa was the one that was bottle fed. We spotted her at our local fair,being walked and sometimes pulled around by her little owner who was maybe 4yrs old  This little doe came home with us and never stressed over anything. She was alone for a few weeks until the others came. But she was perfectly happy living in a stall where she could see my milk cow at all times. This little girl never cried, never acted scared, ate like a horse from day one. I credit all of this to the exposure this little goat had to children, noises and new surroundings when she was so young. You can't help but laugh when you spend time with her.


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww!!! Too adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww she sounds like her personality is just as pretty as she is...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty! :drool:


----------

